# Gas smell around drivers side front wheel well...



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Can't see any leaks, nothing dripping...anybody ever experience this... it's an 04 SUPER DUTY 5.4 
Almost like it's running rich...no smoke out of tailpipe...By the way, no codes, no stuttering, no skipping, no noticeable increase in gas usage. Runs great...just the smell...

I am going by the dealer to have them check it out...I'll post what they say.


----------



## sharpcutlc (Dec 28, 2003)

check the return line by the fuel filter. my buddy had the same problem on the same truck. a pinhole in the return line.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

sharpcutlc;528186 said:


> check the return line by the fuel filter. my buddy had the same problem on the same truck. a pinhole in the return line.


Thanks, going to the dealer now...I'll mention that.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Well...imagine my surprise this morning when I brought my 04 F250 in for that gas smell...sure enough, the line is "rubbed" in a couple of spots. I guess there are supposed to be clips that hold it in place that are "missing"...hmmmmm... Any way I wanted to replace the fuel filter anyway as there's 15k on the truck. Well the fuel lines are going to run $316 for replacement,, AND here's what floored me...my ball joints are already going !!
Tech and service manager took me into the shop and demonstrated the play in them...not too bad but they are definitely going. The good news is I bought a warranty from Ford when I bought the truck from a private party...and everything is covered, including a rental vehicle...!!
They're doing upper and lower ball joints and replacing the fuel lines all under warranty! 
This job in itself pays for the cost of the warranty and then some!


----------

